# Post up your favorite



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 1, 2020)

Started this thread with the goal of sharing some of our favorite nutrient recipes.  The format will be in ppm and follow the N-P-K-Ca-Mg.  As an example my current favorite veg recipie is 160-30-230-100-30.
Looking forward to seeing what others here are using

2b2s


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2020)

Using all teas here this year , bat guano , seabird **** , and worm castings.

Say , it’s been a long time since I was in college taking Horticultural classes but I vaguely recall a lecture on nutrients and specifically how the mix is proportioned.

NPK , 5-10-5

Would you be so kind as to break down those numbers , what do they mean , are they percentages ,  because it’s not like 5% nitrogen , 10% phosphorus , and 5% potassium if my memory serves me correctly?

I hope I am making sense.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 1, 2020)

Tuning in to learn more


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 1, 2020)

That is a percentage by volume of the npk so the package contains 5% N 10% P and 5% K, which is really confusing so with hydtobuddy we will deal in ppm.  I have a link to angelfire that allows us to reproduce a commercial formulation i will have to find and post


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 2, 2020)

here is the link to the conversion chart to reproduce commercial formulations:  CannaStats - Nutrient Profiles for Cannabis

2b2s


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 2, 2020)

Fun fact, the author of Canna Stats, ph, is the originator of the Lucas formula.  Lucas told me this himself in a pm years ago, and also anyone reading the Lucas thread at CW now that I think about it lol

2b2s


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

this is my kink of thread .... 


For veg im using peatmoss and worm castings ...water....sun...and mountain air


For flower im adding Coco, worm castings, Protien crumblies ....water.....sun....and mountain air




Peace and SunGrown Grease


.


----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm another one who has no idea how to talk in PPMs...  never used a PPM meter, a PH meter,  or nuttin fancy.. lol.

Being a broke mofo most of the time,  I tend to keep it very simple.  I do have a real cheap PPM meter that  came with our Zero Water Pitcher...be easy to start checking and keeping track of numbers, especially if it helps prevent over feeding..  great discussion...


----------

